# Fluval Fx5 Info, Modifications and Procedure Website



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi All,

I have started working on a website that is all about the Fluval Fx5.

There you will find technical information on Modifications, Procedures or just general information about the Fluval. Including the cavitation problem so many have seen.

For now, I do not have a perm domain for the site. Untill I know it will kick off and once I get some extra $$ it will be hosted on my company domain.

http://www.innovationlandscaping.com/fx5

There is a forum as well that is still being worked on. I have to learn how where and how to edit the theme so I can get it to look the way I want.

http://www.innovationlandscaping.com/fx5/forum

Let me know what you think.

Oh, and join the forum and start posting


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

I love it,I have been using the fx5 for over a year now.It is the best filter I ever used.I use the extra aqua stop valve to do my water changes every week.I use it on my 90 gallon along with a fluval 304.Am thinking about getting rid of the 304 and putting another fx5 on my 90.(can never have enough filtration).The fx5 website is a great idea,I'm sure it will be a wealth of information for anyone who visits.


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

I wouldn't put two Fx5s on your 90 gallon. Thats way over kill. Really, One fx5 is enough haha. switch out the standard output nozzle for a sweep 90* elbow. You will be amazed at the difference 

Thanks for the insite. There is a lot more work to do to it. Its still in the design stages.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the site. I just bought one brand new (the box had a LOT of dust on it) for $200 Canadian. I won't need it for a few months, but I couldn't pass on that price!


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the advice AT55.I understand the 1 inch pvc elbow instead of the standard output nozzle but I don't understand the sweep part.And would'nt that create an unbelievable stream of return water just going in one direction accross the tank instead of 2 using the standard output.I know the more water movement the better.


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

The output mass velocity is much greater it is good for larger tanks. The smaller tanks, it may be better to keep the dual outlet nozzle.

The "sweep" part just means that the 90* elbow will have a more gradual bend and not a hard bend which can hurt flow performance.


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

BTW, I updated the site and installed a new theme on the forum


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

I understand now,thanks AT55.Will definately be visiting the new website.


----------

